# Advice on draining Zilla's cyst/growth needed!



## robc (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I tried to lubricate Zilla's anal area hoping she was just impacted and it might help relieve some of the pressure on her abdomen but it didn't seem to help at all. I'm now thinking I need to attempt to drain the fluid out of the cyst (or whatever it is).

I'm certainly not a vet and I definately do not know all of the internal workings of a tarantula - not many do. But I'm hoping someone on here will have some advice on exactly where to insert a needle to help relieve the pressure and not injure her further. Also, would it be necessary to suck the fluid out with a hyperdemic needle or could I simply use a steralized needle and put a small hole in her abdomen to let the fluid drain out on it's own (sealing it afterwards of course). Any advice would be much appreciated! We deeply care for her and want to help her any way we can. Thank you!!

*Here is a pic taken a few weeks ago - show the start of the cyst:*







*Here is a video of her abdomen now - it feels rubbery when lightly touched. Almost like a childs rubber air-filled ball would feel (not trying to be silly but that's the closest thing we could come up with for how it feels):*

[youtube]gUq5hiPMK7I[/youtube]

*Here are some pics I just took:*



















*And here is the underside of her abdomen. I'm not sure what this black spot is - my thought was that it was perhaps her new exo forming. She is due for a molt:*







*Close up of the same area:*







Any and all help is truly appreciated!!

Robc


----------



## Boanerges (Jul 21, 2010)

I am sorry to see this Rob  I have not been on here for awhile as I got out of tarantulas for the most part but I am starting to get back into the swing of things now. Sadly I can't offer you any advice but I did want to say I wish you the best of luck and I hope she is okay.


----------



## robc (Jul 21, 2010)

Boanerges said:


> I am sorry to see this Rob  I have not been on here for awhile as I got out of tarantulas for the most part but I am starting to get back into the swing of things now. Sadly I can't offer you any advice but I did want to say I wish you the best of luck and I hope she is okay.


Thank you, I greatly appreciate that!


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 21, 2010)

Ryan is the guy to contact.

If she's due for a molt, then making any kind of puncture may cause her to bleed out (assuming you puncture both the old and new exo).  You also don't know for sure what's under there, or what you'd be impaling.

I think if she's in premolt, you're better off waiting for the molt.  She may not survive either way.  I just feel like the risks are greater by trying to operate on her while she's in premolt.

Unless it's fluid and is in between her old and new exos.  If that were the case though, a molt should take care of that without any assistance.

My two cents.

--Joe


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm actually not sure that Zilla is pre-molt.

I had a blondi that had this exact thing happen to her.  Her abdomen became enlarged and malformed, and eventually burst (killing her).  She did darken, like she was pre-molt, but then it just stayed dark, and eventually burst.  She made no attempt to molt.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 21, 2010)

Just because she made no attempt doesn't mean she wasn't in premolt.

Regardless of whether she is or not, my feeling on this is that Zilla is doomed either way.  I guess all we (everyone except Rob) can do is wait and see what happens.


----------



## robc (Jul 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Ryan is the guy to contact.
> 
> If she's due for a molt, then making any kind of puncture may cause her to bleed out (assuming you puncture both the old and new exo).  You also don't know for sure what's under there, or what you'd be impaling.
> 
> ...


Thank you Joe, these are VERY valid points!:clap:


----------



## robc (Jul 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Just because she made no attempt doesn't mean she wasn't in premolt.
> 
> Regardless of whether she is or not, my feeling on this is that Zilla is doomed either way.  I guess all we (everyone except Rob) can do is wait and see what happens.


I think she may be doomed I agree, but it can't hurt to try...maybe something can be learned.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 21, 2010)

robc said:


> I think she may be doomed I agree, but it can't hurt to try...maybe something can be learned.


I agree - I wasn't trying to imply you should sit around and wait, or that this thread is a waste of time - but I'm the kind of guy who is blunt and to the point, so if anyone is gonna tell you they don't think she'll make it, it might as well be me.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Just because she made no attempt doesn't mean she wasn't in premolt.


At least in the case with my blondi, her abdomen was black for over 3 months before it burst.  I too was hoping that this was a sign that she was going to molt out of it.  In this case, I don't think the darkening of the abdomen is a sign that she was pre-molt.

Here are the threads about my blondi:

T. blondi sick?
This one I posted after her abdomen had been dark for over 3 weeks.

 T. blondi dying... help! 
This thread is from 3 months later, when her abdomen finally burst.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok.

To me, neither of those spiders looks to be in premolt.  I can see where the idea comes from with Zilla, based on that dark spot, but if she were in premolt (at least in *heavy* premolt), I'd think that entire bald spot on her abdomen would be much darker than it is.

Either way, it looks to me more like it's something that's not separate from the rest of her abdomen (like a cyst might be), but something that's more involved with her innards and wouldn't be able to be lanced and drained.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 21, 2010)

I think it might also be a function of the flash.  My spider's abdomen looked way darker in person than in those pictures.  But... maybe that's a good thing to look for when trying to tell the difference between a spider with a condition like what Rob's spider has, and my spider has, and normal pre-molt conditions: the effects of a flash can be revealing.


----------



## SRirish (Jul 21, 2010)

Well it seems that the 2 most obvious choices you are are to either try to drain the cyst or wait and keep doing what you're doing, watching closely and and "lubing" her up like you have been.

  In my opinion I would simply wait for a little while, see if anything else comes up, like a molt or another black spot. There might be a point where you just have to go all in and hope for the best though. Either way I wish the best of luck for you and Zilla.


----------



## Fran (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Rob,

This sure sucks. It sucks when you do nothing wrong and out of the blue they pull one like this.

What I would do? Not really sure. The problem is that since we have no clue what that is , you might kill her trying to drain it.

As Joe pointed out, it might be something on her insides.

If it was something like a "simple" liquid..like an abcess,maybe letting her    molt could be better than anything else.

It is hard. I would not "operate". If she does make it , it will be a huge relief, but if you try to "operate" and for whatever reason you kinda speed up the death you will be even more sorry. 

PS: If you end up trying to help her, im sure you know this, but get a tinny ridiculously tinny needle and stick it in as least as possible.


----------



## Shell (Jul 21, 2010)

Fran said:


> PS: If you end up trying to help her, im sure you know this, but get a tinny ridiculously tinny needle and stick it in as least as possible.


Yeah, a tiny needle for sure. Most vets carry some pretty tiny needles, we used to carry up to 24 guage that we used on newborn kittens for IV fluids, but you can get smaller even. Also, if you did attempt this, go at an angle so it's *just* barely under the top of the growth. I would have to agree with what's been said though and not attempt this unless it was a last effort kind of thing. It's just too hard to say what that mass is made up of.


----------



## robc (Jul 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I agree - I wasn't trying to imply you should sit around and wait, or that this thread is a waste of time - but I'm the kind of guy who is blunt and to the point, so if anyone is gonna tell you they don't think she'll make it, it might as well be me.


I knew you didn't mean it that way and I do appreciate the honesty. False hope can be bad sometimes. I'm trying to stay as positive about the out-come as I can but in the back on my mind, I'm thinking along the same lines as you.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 21, 2010)

I really wouldn't risk it. My H. mac had almost the same thing your girl has. She molted out of just fine. You wouldn't want her abdomen to rupture from doing this! Crossin my fingers for you rob!


----------



## robc (Jul 21, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Ok.
> 
> To me, neither of those spiders looks to be in premolt.  I can see where the idea comes from with Zilla, based on that dark spot, but if she were in premolt (at least in *heavy* premolt), I'd think that entire bald spot on her abdomen would be much darker than it is.
> 
> Either way, it looks to me more like it's something that's not separate from the rest of her abdomen (like a cyst might be), but something that's more involved with her innards and wouldn't be able to be lanced and drained.


I totally understand what you are saying and that is my fear but when I look at her abdomen with a flashlight held close to her, you can almost see through the fluid...almost like it's outside of her new forming exo. But I can't know that for a fact and that's the bad part. You could be entirely right...and we just don't know. She could be hemorrhaging internally. She can't walk well - like she's out of pressure to move correctly so that makes me think she's bleeding internally. She just seems more sluggish each day. She starts to curl a little but then moves out of it and she can't lift her abdomen at all any more - she just pulls it around behind her. I was thinking that maybe she was forming her new exo and possibly took a fall and ruptured her new one so she's bleeding into her old one. That's just one thought I have....I've been trying to figure it out but there's just not much to go on without seeing inside. My wife is a Chiropractic Assistant and her boss has a digital x-ray machine that puts out very low radiation. She's going to ask him tomorrow morning if we can x-ray Zilla up there and I can post the pics. Might not show anything but it might be a learning experience regardless. Who knows....the thought just popped in my head. Also, this all started just after she laid a dud sac....maybe just a coincidence or maybe it's related? Just throwing it out there.



Fran said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> This sure sucks. It sucks when you do nothing wrong and out of the blue they pull one like this.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's it exactly....it's a catch 22 - if I don't do anything and she dies, I'll wonder if I should have done something. If I attempt to do something and she dies, I'll wonder if she would have been able to molt out of it. Ugh!! No right answer I don't think...I'm kind of hosed either way.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 21, 2010)

I suppose there's a possibility that an egg blocked her up, but I don't see how that would affect anything else other than additional egg production/sac dropping abilities.


----------



## robc (Jul 21, 2010)

Shell said:


> Yeah, a tiny needle for sure. Most vets carry some pretty tiny needles, we used to carry up to 24 guage that we used on newborn kittens for IV fluids, but you can get smaller even. Also, if you did attempt this, go at an angle so it's *just* barely under the top of the growth. I would have to agree with what's been said though and not attempt this unless it was a last effort kind of thing. It's just too hard to say what that mass is made up of.


Yeah....trying to figure out where I'd insert a needle is difficult. I'd figure somewhere near where the growth started in the first place. But again, just a guess really...


----------



## Lisa Gayle 713 (Jul 21, 2010)

*So sorry about Zilla*

Rob, I'm so sorry about Zilla. 

I remember your youtube video that showed Zilla's "growth" to be full of fluid. I really think if you tried to drain a bit out, you could investigate it further. Btw, whatever happened to the vet you were going to see?

Perhaps you could determine what the fluid is. (I'm guessing hemolymph. Has she increased her water intake?) Do you know anyone that works in a lab/hospital? You could send it out for cultures... 

I really doubt that you would harm her more by trying to take a sample. I know you would be super careful and use an itty-bitty needle. And seal it up right away.

If it was me, I'd want to know that I did everything I could. But, I tend to be impatient.  You've been watching this for a while now. I am concerned about the skin on the abdomen that is turning dark. It reminds me of a melanomic mole! Perhaps the "skin" is stressed from the internal pressure? :?

I don't know. I'm just throwing out ideas here... I really hope she makes it. As always, Zilla is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NChromatus (Jul 21, 2010)

robc said:


> I think she may be doomed I agree, but it can't hurt to try...maybe something can be learned.


This is my feeling- that, if you don't do anything, she'll probably die (whether before molting, during a molt, or if it gets even worse after a molt).

I know very little on this subject, but from what I've seen this is a very dire affliction for a tarantula.

Personally, I would, with planning, at least try something.  Just think carefully about what you're going to do before, and have steady hands.  CO2 may (or may not, depending on her health) be in order.

At the very least, you can add useful information to the hobby and maybe even help out others who have the same problem in the future.

Again, though, plan well and be steady in execution.


----------



## robc (Jul 21, 2010)

proper_tea said:


> At least in the case with my blondi, her abdomen was black for over 3 months before it burst.  I too was hoping that this was a sign that she was going to molt out of it.  In this case, I don't think the darkening of the abdomen is a sign that she was pre-molt.
> 
> Here are the threads about my blondi:
> 
> ...


That looks almost exactly like what Zilla looks like....odd question: what color was the fluid that came out and how was it - watery or thick? More like an infection or blood. Just thinking that maybe if yours had the same thing Zilla has, we'd at least have an idea of what's inside and whether or not I could drain it.  Thanks for posting the links - I'm sure it's still difficult to look at. One more question, if you don't mind....what did her abdomen feel like when you touched it, if you did, before it burst. I lightly touched Zilla's abdomen and it feels like a rubber ball almost full of air (not so full it's hard but where it'll push in slightly and then bounce back). It's really odd....


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 21, 2010)

Even if she dies without interferance from Rob, she can still be frozen/preserved and dissected.  No *real* reason to attempt anything while she's alive unless it's for the sole purpose of trying to save her.


----------



## Shell (Jul 21, 2010)

robc said:


> Yeah....trying to figure out where I'd insert a needle is difficult. I'd figure somewhere near where the growth started in the first place. But again, just a guess really...


I would honestly have no clue on a spider  Typically in a mass that needs draining on a mammal, you can see a point in it where it's starting to "thin" from the pressure. I don't really see anything like this on Zilla. Although I would be more inclined to go from the top of the mass or the back, not where it started as it's much too close to the rest of her body (again this is based of vet tech experience with mammals, so it can't compare.) Really though, I don't know. 

I do have an amazing exotics vet though, he specializes in some pretty wild stuff, and did surgery on a fish once that had a mass. I wonder what he would suggest if I emailed him the pics. It's totally your call Rob, but I would be willing to talk to him about them. Him and I have discussed "vet care" in tarantula's before and he has always said he would be up for any kind of a challenge. He may have some idea's we haven't thought of.

Edit* I'm not saying he would know what to do at all. Just that most vets have zero clue when it comes to inverts but he has experience that most don't AND is interested in tarantula's, so you never know.


----------



## Lisa Gayle 713 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, Rob... It seems like you are screwed either way, but you need to decide for yourself: would you rather risk doing something that may hasten her demise OR make her as comfortable as possible and pray for a miracle? In the end, you have to face you in the mirror, ya know? btw, What does Dani think?


----------



## robc (Jul 22, 2010)

Thompson08 said:


> I really wouldn't risk it. My H. mac had almost the same thing your girl has. She molted out of just fine. You wouldn't want her abdomen to rupture from doing this! Crossin my fingers for you rob!


Did your H.mac act really sluggish? And do you happen to have any pics of her? Sorry, just trying to get as much info together as possible.



Shell said:


> I would honestly have no clue on a spider  Typically in a mass that needs draining on a mammal, you can see a point in it where it's starting to "thin" from the pressure. I don't really see anything like this on Zilla. Although I would be more inclined to go from the top of the mass or the back, not where it started as it's much too close to the rest of her body (again this is based of vet tech experience with mammals, so it can't compare.) Really though, I don't know.
> 
> I do have an amazing exotics vet though, he specializes in some pretty wild stuff, and did surgery on a fish once that had a mass. I wonder what he would suggest if I emailed him the pics. It's totally your call Rob, but I would be willing to talk to him about them. Him and I have discussed "vet care" in tarantula's before and he has always said he would be up for any kind of a challenge. He may have some idea's we haven't thought of.
> 
> Edit* I'm not saying he would know what to do at all. Just that most vets have zero clue when it comes to inverts but he has experience that most don't AND is interested in tarantula's, so you never know.


Shell, I would GREATLY appreciate this....more than you know......do you need more detailed pics....I will get them from every angle if needed!!

Again, thank you!

Someone on my site posted these two articles so I thought I would share these. Thought you guys might like them.


*Great article on a tarantula with an abscess and it's treatment:*

http://arachnophiliac.info/burrow/news/sick_tarantula.htm


*Nice article/pics on tarantula anatomy:*

http://brettmacquarrie.tripod.com/tarantulaanatomy/

(Thanks to nikinizor for posting these!)


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 22, 2010)

robc said:


> Did your H.mac act really sluggish? And do you happen to have any pics of her? Sorry, just trying to get as much info together as possible.


She acted a little sluggish but after the molt she went back to acting normal. I don't think I have a pic of it anymore, I had to delete most of the pics off my photobucket account to make room. If I find it I'll send it to you via pm.


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know about the mass itself but I wonder if that black spot was from rubbing. You did say she's been dragging, right?

 This really sucks. I hope something goes right but it doesn't look promising..


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 22, 2010)

robc said:


> That looks almost exactly like what Zilla looks like....odd question: what color was the fluid that came out and how was it - watery or thick? More like an infection or blood. Just thinking that maybe if yours had the same thing Zilla has, we'd at least have an idea of what's inside and whether or not I could drain it.  Thanks for posting the links - I'm sure it's still difficult to look at. One more question, if you don't mind....what did her abdomen feel like when you touched it, if you did, before it burst. I lightly touched Zilla's abdomen and it feels like a rubber ball almost full of air (not so full it's hard but where it'll push in slightly and then bounce back). It's really odd....


You know, I never really touched it while she was alive.  When I found her with it burst, most of the fluid was lost already, but it appeared to be watery, like hemolymph.  As you can see in the pictures on those two threads, once her abdomen burst, it was a deflated mess.  What was clear was that there was a whole lot of space in there that was taken up only by fluids... as if the fluids had created a cavity in her abdomen, and when it burst, there was just a whole there (not sure if that is a clear way of describing it).  If you look at Zilla, does it look like her abdomen is bulging on a particular side?  

Oh, when my spider's abdomen burst, it burst towards the back, on top.  She also had those dark spots underneath, but they're not where the rupture happened.  It really was as if the skin was just stretched too tight back there, and ripped.  The hole was about 1.5".  Also, once it had burst, the skin was paper thin in the area where the rupture occurred.  

If you are going to try to drain it (which personally, I recommend, as I believe it is your only hope, and I wish I had done so), I would not be concerned about hitting anything internal with a shallow needle prick.  If you look at the pics of my spider's abdomen after it had burst, you can see that there was a lot of extra room in there... where the cyst was her abdomen looks like an empty sac.  

I'd say drain off some fluid to a reasonable level, and just monitor it and hope to get her to her next molt.


----------



## Falk (Jul 22, 2010)

I would not risk it with a needle, with their open blood streams it could be bad. If she had a smaller abdomen it  might be easier for her to pull through the ecdysis.


----------



## Bakeithn (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, there has been many people in under the same circumstances as you and zilla who have choosen to do nothing and have had negative results. I think you should break the pattern and attempt something that could help. At least it wouldnt just be a repeat of history, youd be experimenting with something new that could be positive.  For example: If yuove had 5 dogs that keep getting ran over in the street, instead of just standing back and hoping that the outome is different for the next dog, why not try to do something about it.

I mean, history has taught us that under these circumstances, Zilla is probable gonna die, if you do nothing. But, history or past experiences havent taught us that if you try to drain this mystery cyst, that it will kill her. If that makes any sense to anyone who reads it.


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 22, 2010)

So, I was thinking about your situation after I posted, and I may be backing off on the whole "drain it" position, and advocating something else.

Here's my thought:  A tarantula has an open blood system.  In the case with my T, when her abdomen split she essentially bled to death.  I'm concerned that draining your spider's abdomen to relieve pressure on it will also cause an overall drop in diastolic pressure, that could be fatal to her.  Essentially, since her abdomen is already engorged (with what I believe is blood), and stretched out, if pressure is relieved on the abdomen, it will be lost throughout her body.

What I would like to suggest instead, is that you do something to reinforce her abdomen, and prevent it from splitting.  I was thinking is superglue, in a crisscross pattern on the entire surface of her abdomen (save for book lungs spinnerets, and anus, obviously).

You will be limiting the ability of the abdomen to further expand.  Therefore it may not be bad to still drain a little bit of the fluid. Still, I think this method seems safer to me.


----------



## robc (Jul 22, 2010)

*She is gone*

Unfortunately, Zilla passed away about 5 minutes ago. I checked on her about 30 minutes before that and she was still moving around sluggishly. Went back and she was completely gone. Her abdomen is now leaking but there's no wetness under her so it looks like it started leaking after she passed.

I greatly appreciate all of the thoughts and suggestions. You guys all make the hobby what it is and I thank you for your time.

Rob & Dani


----------



## Tim R. (Jul 22, 2010)

Bummer, that sucks


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Rob.


----------



## robc (Jul 22, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Sorry to hear that, Rob.


Thank you joe, I appreciate your thoughts and advice....it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## belljar77 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh Rob, that's so sad. My condolences to you. I know many people will be mourning Zilla's passing with you.


----------



## robc (Jul 22, 2010)

belljar77 said:


> Oh Rob, that's so sad. My condolences to you. I know many people will be mourning Zilla's passing with you.


Thank you, it was a very emotional thing, the entire family came down to see her and we all did cry....she was very special to us. She was the first T I checked on every morning, and the last T I looked at before going to bed.


----------



## B8709 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ohhh no. So sorry that she passed . I loved your Zilla vids (when she was healthy) and it's sad to see her go.


----------



## AndreJ18 (Jul 22, 2010)

This is rly sad sorry to hear that.


----------



## JamieC (Jul 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. My condolences Rob. Zilla will be sadly missed by many in the hobby.


----------



## Fran (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey rob, really sorry to hear that. She was a beauty. 
It does sucks when this happens, specially on those which are special.

Get a good meassurment of her before she srinks a little, you know.

Man that sucks.


----------



## Moltar (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this Rob. I've been following these threads with a sense of dread and no helpful ideas to contribute. I know that gal was close to your heart so this must really suck for you. You have my condolences.

I feel like I know Zilla personally just because of the videos. She was kinda famous.


----------



## Boanerges (Jul 22, 2010)

robc said:


> Unfortunately, Zilla passed away about 5 minutes ago. I checked on her about 30 minutes before that and she was still moving around sluggishly. Went back and she was completely gone. Her abdomen is now leaking but there's no wetness under her so it looks like it started leaking after she passed.
> 
> I greatly appreciate all of the thoughts and suggestions. You guys all make the hobby what it is and I thank you for your time.
> 
> Rob & Dani


Sorry to hear that Rob


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 22, 2010)

wow... I'm so so sorry.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Rob and Dani. It's a sad day. I think most people on this board probably feel as if they knew Zilla. My condolences to you both.


----------



## JamieC (Jul 22, 2010)

Rob, I think the board would love to see a tribute vid to Zilla. It would be a great send off to the hobby's most famous T.


----------



## Dppires (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Rob, that really sucks.

Unfortunetly death is also a part of our hobby.


----------



## robc (Jul 22, 2010)

Fran said:


> Hey rob, really sorry to hear that. She was a beauty.
> It does sucks when this happens, specially on those which are special.
> 
> Get a good meassurment of her before she srinks a little, you know.
> ...


Thank you Fran, it really does suck...I will try and get a good measurement, she is hard to look at not alive 



Dppires said:


> Sorry to hear that Rob, that really sucks.
> 
> Unfortunetly death is also a part of our hobby.


That it is, but it always does suck.



JamieC said:


> Rob, I think the board would love to see a tribute vid to Zilla. It would be a great send off to the hobby's most famous T.


I am making one, it was very hard not to tear up (I couldn't hold it back)...but I will still post it.



MichiganReptiles said:


> I'm so sorry, Rob and Dani. It's a sad day. I think most people on this board probably feel as if they knew Zilla. My condolences to you both.


Thank you, I very much appreciate it!


----------



## Crysta (Jul 22, 2010)

sorry to hear that robc  
where there any parasites inside? or just watery.. stuff.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear it, Rob.

Always admired that girl, and how you treated her like a princess.

If you need anything, hit me up.


----------



## StephanieH (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry Rob. I'm new to the hobby, but after watching her videos, I was in awe. She will be missed.

Steph


----------



## robc (Jul 22, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> sorry to hear that robc
> where there any parasites inside? or just watery.. stuff.


It looked like watered down blood.



KoriTamashii said:


> I'm really sorry to hear it, Rob.
> 
> Always admired that girl, and how you treated her like a princess.
> 
> If you need anything, hit me up.


She will always be my princess.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 22, 2010)

*Passing of a favorite.*

Robc,   I'm saddened to see that your big girl passed. Although it doesn't help your immediate situation, hopefully after a time of mourning you'll be able to study her and determine the cause. I've watched and enjoyed your vids on zilla and other t-related topics. Sorry to see this.

Condolences,

Terry


----------



## farrisbaharom (Jul 22, 2010)

i am so sorry for ya rob


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 22, 2010)

Ah, that sucks, Rob. We could tell she was your favorite. 

My condolences.


----------



## BlackCat (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, Rob, such a beautiful and awesome tarantula. She will be remembered by a lot of people, arguably the most famous individual tarantula in the hobby.


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 22, 2010)

My condolences Rob, sad when a beloved pet passes.  She was a beautiful tarantula to be sure


----------



## Ballam (Jul 22, 2010)

Rob I just wanted to say you've been a big inspiration for me starting off in this hobby and to this day as I continue, really sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## jebbewocky (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a huge bummer, but at least there's closure.


----------



## mschemmy (Jul 22, 2010)

Rob, I am a big fan and always enjoy following your posts.  I am so sorry to hear about Zilla.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Rob! When I first started to get into the hobby, Zilla was one of the spiders that really made me go for it. I loved that big chica!  She was just awesome. 

We're sending loads of eightlegged love to all of you!


----------



## crawltech (Jul 23, 2010)

Sad to hear, Rob....loved watching her on video!......my condolences, fellow T keeper!.....keep up the good work!


----------



## Ictinike (Jul 23, 2010)

Rob,

  Nothing I can say that I'm sure hasn't already been said and though words help they can never replace such a loss.

  From my family to yours, our deepest condolences.


----------



## scar is my t (Jul 23, 2010)

Im not the one to cry over lost spiders (or most things for that matter), but this is hard hitting. Sorry about Zilla Rob. Zilla had to be my favorite spider not owned by me. At least you had many years with her and when things got bad you tried instead of doing what most of us would of done, putting the T in the freezer or just put it in ICU and hope for the best... At least she could move somewhat in her final moments, thats a luxury most T's dont have... Sorry if this was taken offensively in any way... Im not very good with stuff like this and I had to fight off not saying anything from fear of embarrassment.
Good luck to you and your very extended family,

Cole
R.I.P One giant spider, Zilla


----------



## Treynok (Jul 23, 2010)

*My condolences*

I'm sorry to hear Rob.  not much more to say except at least you have good memories, and through your actions we can all share in those memories.  I hope you keep up what your doing for the community.  You've helped me immensely as a beginner and thanks to you my T's are better off for it.  All I can say is how truly sorry I am and thank you.


----------



## BrynWilliams (Jul 23, 2010)

so sorry for your loss, Rob, she really was an awesome T on video


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear that shes passed Rob, loads of s in the UK watch your video's and she was a beauty


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Rob.  My wife, 3 kids and I send our condolences as well.  We are all so bummed!  Your passion for the hobby rocks, and your love and adoration for Zilla are to be admired.  On a happier note...I thought Sammy was way prettier than Zilla, so I hope she can replace the big spider void in your heart.  Sorry man.  Total bummer. Will look forward to more vids!  (Need more crunchy BD feeding vids!  "BAM!" "crunch!" lol)

Just watched your tribute video Rob.  My wife cried and kids got teary eyed.  I would have cried, but I had to hold it back to not cry in front of the kiddos.  Do you mind me asking how old she was?


----------



## TarantulaDude (Jul 23, 2010)

To be honest I'm suprized she made it this long. I seen youre YouTube videos and how you "handle" yer spiders. Let pokies climb walls and spiders escape. She's in a safer place now.


----------



## Evil Seedlet (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, majorly uncalled for, dude. At times like this you keep stuff like that to yourself. 

I am so, so sorry Rob. She was a great T and will be missed by many.


----------



## Dppires (Jul 23, 2010)

TarantulaDude said:


> To be honest I'm suprized she made it this long. I seen youre YouTube videos and how you "handle" yer spiders. Let pokies climb walls and spiders escape. She's in a safer place now.


I wasn't gonna say anything, but... Why? Why waste your time posting such a thing when everybody else is sorry for his loss?

You really lost the chance to keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Draiman (Jul 23, 2010)

TarantulaDude said:


> To be honest I'm suprized she made it this long. I seen youre YouTube videos and how you "handle" yer spiders. Let pokies climb walls and spiders escape. She's in a safer place now.


When even Joe doesn't say anything as untactful as this, you know how much of a jerk you are... 

Also, before you criticise others, learn to at least use proper spelling and grammar.

Sorry for the loss Rob, she was a magnificent animal.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 23, 2010)

Draiman said:


> When even Joe doesn't say anything as untactful as this, you know how much of a jerk you are...


I'm not sure if I should take this as a compliment or not...I suppose not, but I'll leave it be considering the circumstances.

Let's everyone just move on, mmmk?


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello Rob, I regret to hear that you lost *Zilla*. Did you get her as a spiderling? How old was she? I have two *T. blondi *that I raised from spiderlings. One is nine (9) and the other is eight (8) years old. Do you think this was do to old age?


----------



## Fran (Jul 23, 2010)

Draiman said:


> When even Joe doesn't say anything as untactful as this, you know how much of a jerk you are...
> 
> Also, before you criticise others, learn to at least use proper spelling and grammar.
> 
> Sorry for the loss Rob, she was a magnificent animal.



I dont know ANYTHING about that guy who made the comment.
But, wheter uncaled for, harrash, unnapropiate for the situation...
The guy has the right to have an opinion and he didnt insult you.

On top of that you insulted Joe  as a freebie...so Im not sure whos the jerk here.


----------



## Draiman (Jul 23, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I'm not sure if I should take this as a compliment or not...I suppose not, but I'll leave it be considering the circumstances.
> 
> Let's everyone just move on, mmmk?


It was a joke. I often am not very tactful myself either (as proven here, I guess ).



Fran said:


> I dont know ANYTHING about that guy who made the comment.
> But, wheter uncaled for, harrash, unnapropiate for the situation...
> The guy has the right to have an opinion and he didnt insult you.
> 
> On top of that you insulted Joe  as a freebie...so Im not sure whos the jerk here.


It was a tongue-in-cheek comment. I wanted to add this smiley - :} - but considering the sombre nature of this thread, I didn't. I have absolutely nothing against Joe, I have showed that time and again, and I think/hope he knows that.


----------



## Salamanderhead (Jul 23, 2010)

Tarantuladude is just a troll. He made that account for the sole purpose of commenting in here.

 Sorry for your loss Rob.


----------



## robc (Jul 23, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I'm not sure if I should take this as a compliment or not...I suppose not, but I'll leave it be considering the circumstances.
> 
> Let's everyone just move on, mmmk?


Joe, can you cast tarantuladude in resin? Just a thought.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 23, 2010)

Sure, just make sure you freeze him before you ship him to me.


----------



## Salamanderhead (Jul 23, 2010)

Hahahhahahh thats funny.


----------



## shanebp (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL @ Joe & Robc, I kinda like that idea though ;D


----------



## robc (Jul 23, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> sure, just make sure you freeze him before you ship him to me.


lolol!!! {d{d


----------



## NikiP (Jul 23, 2010)

I just saw today that you lost Zilla. So sorry to see that! I had been following your thread with interest


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 23, 2010)

Rob, what are you going to do with her body?

Do you plan on preserving her?


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Jul 23, 2010)

that sucks


----------



## Helix (Jul 24, 2010)

Im sorry to hear this rob.. I must say that zilla was a great animal, and that many people from all over the world feel like they knew her personally through your youtube channel.. Your videos were one of the first videos about tarantulas that me and my girlfriend watched  when I decided to get into Ts. From feeding videos, pokie bites, tutorials to Zilla.. And I thank you for sharing them.

My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Draychen (Jul 24, 2010)

My sincerest condolences to you and yours Rob. It is truely the passing of an Icon in the tarantula world. My fiancee and I are extremely sad to see Zilla pass on. We both want to thank you and your family for all the vids that help people to understand and gain interest in tarantulas. Without them, my fiancee would still scream and run away.. Zilla vids played a MAJOR role in calming her. She'll always be in our memories.. 

PS: I hope you have saved some slings of her's to carry on her legacy?


----------



## Tim R. (Jul 24, 2010)

At Repticon about a month and a half ago the wife and I saw 4 WC T. blondi on one table and 1 on another table.  All 5 of them had cysts. The strange part was they all had them on the right side of the abdomen. Is it me or is it more common with blondi? Do most appear on the right side?


----------



## Big Red TJ (Jul 25, 2010)

Tim R. said:


> At Repticon about a month and a half ago the wife and I saw 4 WC T. blondi on one table and 1 on another table.  All 5 of them had cysts. The strange part was they all had them on the right side of the abdomen. Is it me or is it more common with blondi? Do most appear on the right side?


That is a very intresting observation.  I wonder how common this is with wild caught Blondi's??  Sidenote: Sorry Rob about Zilla.


----------



## violentblossom (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh no!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm so sorry, Rob and Dani, because any loss is a tough one, but I think that its wholly obvious to myself and anyone else who has ever watched your video how much you both truly loved Zilla. 

I'm actually crying right now because as I think someone else said, that blondi had become an icon.

I hope you can find some way to preserve her, she was absolutely beautiful.

I just lost a T myself, (though I had her nowhere as long as you had Zilla) and this is still devastating to me so I can imagine your heartbreak. 

Zilla has been so intrumental in educating people about T's. Her videos will be watched for many years to follow and in that way she will live on. 

Hang in there, you guys!


----------



## kylecchh (Jul 25, 2010)

My most sincere condolences to your loss, Rob. That outright sucks. Zilla was known throughout the entire community, that's horrible that she has passed. I highly doubt this was caused by you, as you handle all of your tarantulas in a very delicate manner. Even if she underwent a fall a couple molts ago, I highly doubt that was the cause of the cyst forming. The exoskeleton would have most likely repaired from any damage, at it would be probable that if that was indeed the cause, you would have seen symptoms of swelling from internal damage quite a bit sooner. (As in, the same molt cycle that it occurred.) Just my thoughts, as the entire exoskeleton/'body' that underwent the fall shock is long gone and disposed of from the tarantula. You shouldn't be regretting not draining the cyst, you did the best you possibly could. I know you have already taken X-Rays, but you really should consider a dissection, just to see if it was indeed a breakage between the old/newly forming exoskeleton, or some form internal fault. It will show quite a bit more than the X-Rays.


----------

